# twins looking to deal cuddyer and livan??



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

read on espn twins were looking to offer a package deal with cuddyer and livan to seattle for adrian beltre. i dunno about that one. seems to me that he is not a good chemistry guy, but that was also said about delmon young. He may not be hitting like ever one expected but he is only 22


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They do that and look for them to bring up another pitcher......Hmmmm, wonder who that would be?????? :lol:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Typical of a team from Minnesota to do something stupid and ruin the chemistry the team is settled into now. Great right before I go watch them play.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While I love Cuddeyer, he has not been part of the chemistry of this team this year. Dealing Hernandez makes sense especially with what is sitting down in Triple A. If they do not move him up soon, they are going to have some real issues.

So if they can swing the deal, I see no downside to this trade at this time!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree with the talent of Lariano wasting away in AAA, maybe I am lookin at this the wrong way. I just dont think Beltre is the answer for the twins.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

cgreeny said:


> I agree with the talent of Lariano wasting away in AAA, maybe I am lookin at this the wrong way. I just dont think Beltre is the answer for the twins.


Third base, despite the recent success of Buscher, is a giant black hole for the lookalikes both defensively and offensively. Beltre's offensive numbers are skewed due to the fact he hit's in a park that is incredibly pitcher friendly. Plus, he gives us a bona fide right handed bat to help augment our LH heavy (at least on talent) lineup. He offers better defensive ability than anyone we have to throw out there. If he helps the team win, I don't think that chemistry will be a problem 

The rub is that there is no way this deal makes sense for the M's. They need to rebuild their minor league with prospects and talent. Cuddy (a injured, barely above league average right fielder) and Livan ( a trainwreck in waiting) will not get this done. I would think any Beltre deal would be led by Span and include some of our more highly regarded pitching talent.

I would love to see Beltre in a Twins uniform because he fills a need that the organization has been terribly inefficient at producing in recent years. Plus, Beltre has 1.5 years left on his contract and with last years roster losses (Santana, Hunter, Silva) we would likely be able to afford to offer a competitive extension. Right now I see a 3 or 4 year window opening up where we can retain young, affordable talent and make championship runs with our pitching staff and lineup.

Liriano will be up soon enough. Two terrible back-to-back starts in early June, where he showed zero control and decreased velocity, postponed his callup. Yeah, he's thrown 20 straight scoreless innings now with great velocity, but control may still be an issue when he faces more patient major-league hitters. The other issue is that he's already thrown about 110 innings this year. Coming off of Tommy John surgery, one wouldn't really expect him to throw more than 40 or 50 more innings, so regardless of how well he performs we'll likley be hiding him in the 5th starter role and making sure he gets skipped about every other time through the rotation.


----------

